# two strenght of metamucil



## jo-jo (Aug 19, 2001)

I don't know if any of you have noticed but there are two stenght of metamucil. I thought I was always bying the same kind but I wasn't. The dose of one metamucil is one tablespoon and the other is one teaspoon. I take the one teaspoon kind but instead of taking one teaspoon I take one tablespoon twice a day. This works great for me. I was wondering why sometimes my metamucil worked better than other times, now I know! I hope this infowill be of help to someone. Have a good day everyone!!!


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Usually the difference is if you get the sugar-free vs the sugar-filled. To sweeten it with sugar takes up a lot of volume. Most of the artifical sweeteners make things just as sweet with much less volume. (The same amount of sweetener may be soemthing liek 60-600X sweeter than sugar).K.------------------ kmottus###aol.comï¿½When I despair, I remember that all through history the way of truth and love has always won. There have been tyrants and murderers and for a time they seem invincible but in the end, they always fallï¿½Think of it, ALWAYS. ï¿½Mahatma GandhiMy story and what worked for me in greatly easing my IBS: http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/Forum17/HTML/000015.html


----------

